

Plain English explanation of Big O - abcom
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/487258/plain-english-explanation-of-big-o?lq=1

======
ColinWright
Quite a favorite:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%2...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3A%28plain+big+o%29&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

The longest discussion is from nearly three years ago:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1520552>

It seems a popular topic here on HN, there are many references to the Big-O
Notation:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=big+o+nota...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=big+o+notation&sortby=score+desc)

A theme I've seen crop up several times is that the authors of the articles
often either don't explain it clearly, or actively get it wrong.

Read with care random ramblings from the interwebs.

~~~
abcom
Yeah, looks a quite favorite one. The only reason I think is the number of
"up"s for the answer in SO (2398 ups as of this writing).

